# $$$$$$$ black calvus



## aussieafricans (Dec 19, 2007)

is was looking for some black calvus and i found them but they are about $52 and they were only 1/4 inch. :x

is this a ripoff :idea:


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I have heard the the prices for calvus in Australia are VERY high. Sounds like that would be a normal price.... but wait for another aussie to chime in as I'm not sure how high they really are.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Not un-common to see pairs going for 75.00-100.00 US around here. Just depends on who's bidding at the auctions I guess. I picked up 5 juvies last year for 5.00 ea, and they're ready to "get busy" !! :thumb:


----------



## thetim6 (Jan 24, 2003)

Nice black calvus go for 50$ easy around here, at 2-3 inches. So I would say that's a little high, but altos are expensive especially for a nice variant of black or inkfins.


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

hey mate, im located up near the NSW/QLD border, calvus and comps are usually like $45ea,
fire fin comps *** seen at $70!
and if they are wildcaught or F1's forget it! prices go thru the roof!
i picked up a bargain and got my black calvus's for $20ea from a pet store in brisbane!!!  
if u want the name and address send me a PM :thumb:

theres alot of people in sydney/melbourne that breed cichlids...
if you want to search the classified of some forums, just PM me and i'll send you the links.


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

I wouldn't buy any altolamp's smaller than 1", they're too sensitive to changes in water conditions when they're small fry. Price notwithstanding, at least get some fish that aren't almost certain to die soon after you take them home.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow, I guess when in Australia it's better to have saltwater, eh?!?


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

Xenomorph said:


> Wow, I guess when in Australia it's better to have saltwater, eh?!?


yeah, you think you guys are cichlid hobbyists? its an expensive addiction over here in AUS...
i'm not a saltwater fan, but im gonna have a go at it very soon  ,
tanganyikans are every bit as expensive as marine


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

toddnbecka said:


> I wouldn't buy any altolamp's smaller than 1", they're too sensitive to changes in water conditions when they're small fry. Price notwithstanding, at least get some fish that aren't almost certain to die soon after you take them home.


*** never ever seen a calvus in a lfs over an inch!
most tangs are hard to find over here, *** had to travel several hundred kilometers just to get some multies or brevis's :lol:


----------



## aussieafricans (Dec 19, 2007)

i just posted a huge post and it didnt go through. probably a good thing for you guys though 

i just mentioned that i wasnt gonna spend $220 bucks on 4 "fry sized" fish that have a very good chance of dieing on me. :x

i also thanked all you guys for your replies. :thumb:

once again thanks.


----------



## ajr (Apr 13, 2008)

thats about right, i just got a group of 5 firefins for 200$ i was looking at a group of black calvus but it would of been 70 each prepaid without even seeing them =( so i took the other option.


----------



## aussieafricans (Dec 19, 2007)

darn why do they have to be soooo EXPENSIVE ii love these fish and would love to have a crack at breeding them. i guess i will have to wait a bit for $$$$$ to build up.LOL

thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## aussieafricans (Dec 19, 2007)

i found some!!!!!!!!!!!

they're around 1.5-2 inches for 35 bucks im definantly getting soem and they got 3.5 iches for 120 bucks which is ok i guess im gonna get some as soon as possible. and let them pair off hopefully ill get more than 1 pair!!! 8)

thanks guys :thumb:


----------

